# V. Argentea



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone know the standard growth rate for Argentea i.e. very slow growers, medium paced growers, fast...how about Pearsii?

Thanks.


----------



## Paaw (May 20, 2008)

Vieja Argentea grows very fast! About 1" in 4 weeks


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

with lots of water changes and a constant round belly from power feeding I'd say maybe about an 1" a month. In a community setting where there is competition for food it's probably closer to 1/2" per month. Are you getting some J? BTW I found somebody for the Flowerhorn.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Good thing you found some one for the flowerhorn Reiner!

I'm getting 5 juvenille argentea and 5 juvenille pearsii today. Hoping to grow them out at a decent rate so my pikes don't gobble em' up!

Will they tolerate warm temperatures, i.e. 82-84 degrees?


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

The temp will be fine. Feed a variety of foods with lots of veggies. Mine liked chopped peas and broccoli. Broccoli is messy though compared to the peas.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

They'll be in a 60 gallon growing out with some geophagus tapajos red heads that are roughly 1.5-2.5" in size, hopefully it doesn't cause any problems - I plan to move them all into the 180 (the argentea and pearsii) when they hit 3-4" and aren't so small that they'll become a meal for my bichir and pike 

P.S.

If you want some down the line for your tank let me know - I don't presume to think that all of these fish would fit in anything less than a 240 gallon


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Keep me in mind for an Argentea or 2 for sure.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice, Argentea are beautiful.
Keep in mind, they can get kinda mean sometimes, but good luck! :thumb:

Show some pics when you get 'em! :wink: opcorn:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

They'll be in a 180 gallon with other vieja's - I think they'll do fine


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

:drooling: 
Awesome. You ever had black belts? I'll try to get a picture of mine.He is a beautiful 14 incher.! :wink:


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

No black belts - current stock list in my 180:
Vieja synspilum x2 - 8"
Vieja godmanni - 10" blue variant female
Tapajos red pike cichlid - 7"
Amphilophus nourisatti - 8"
Amphilophus rostratum - 9"
Vieja pearsi - 4"
Sajica - 2"
Convict - 5"
6 saddle back clown loach
1 lap. bichir - 12"
1 royal watermelon pleco - 10"
1 royal dull eyed pleco - 6"
1 vampire pleco - 5"
5 red hook silver dollars.


----------

